# Looking for Staff Shooters



## BOWJAX (Jul 28, 2004)

Were Looking for Staff Shooters at BOWJAX INC. Please apply by email at [email protected]

BOWJAX INC
18544 Rimrock Rd
Hayden, ID 83835
www.bowjax.com
email: [email protected]


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

E-mail sent


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

E-mail sent


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

when will u decide staff shooters?
what do the staff shooters get?


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
E-mail sent.
Best regards,
Jon


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi, I will be sending my resume in the morning! I already use your products and love them!! 

And I love the Grey and the Black T-shirts I just got!! Very nice!! Thanks, Todd


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt for some great products


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

just sent an email-fingers crossed


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

email sent


----------



## AUeagles (Jan 7, 2008)

e-mail sent


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

email sent


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I keep getting a can't deliver notification when I send an email. Anyone getting this?


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

e-mail sent


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT Awesome Company, Awesome people, and FANTASTIC product!

Stuart and Becky run a top notch business!


----------



## atozstrings (Sep 1, 2005)

*staff*

email sent


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Becky am I still in or do i need to resubmit Great company guys you wont find more friendly people OH DID I ALSO SAY GREAT PRODUCT


----------



## MathewsXT#1 (Dec 7, 2006)

*email sent*

email sent for staff shooter thank you. And great product!


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

e-mail sent!!!


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*me too*

ok iam getting a cannot send erroe as well ...any ideas what i can do?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Email sent...........and just came back saying delivery failed!? :noidea: Is there a different email address???

Dee


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

email has been sent.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome products to support right here. :darkbeer:
If I actually shot competitions or had a current "resume", I would be all too happy to support BowJax. 
Good luck and I wish the selected shooters the best.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

As for a resume, when I start shooting a little better I'll consider tossing one together 

I second this comment. I have always used your products. Not all but quite a few of them. They have done their job to the point I find no need to switch to anything else epsi:
Thanks for a great product!
Bill Busby

P.S. Quite a few guys have seen what I did with your Slim Jax on my X-Force and have copied what I did 


mdewitt71 said:


> Awesome products to support right here. :darkbeer:
> If I actually shot competitions or had a current "resume", I would be all too happy to support BowJax.
> Good luck and I wish the selected shooters the best.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Email and resume sent.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

E-mail and resume sent.
Thanks


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

i will second that i have shot for them for about 5 months and they are great people with a great product!!!!!!!!!!!




3DBIGBULLX said:


> TTT Awesome Company, Awesome people, and FANTASTIC product!
> 
> Stuart and Becky run a top notch business!


----------



## jrm5hq (Apr 30, 2008)

Resume sent...


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Resume sent:darkbeer:


----------



## rvkhan (Dec 31, 2003)

*resume sent*

resme and email sent. Thanks you.


----------



## jonathanjt (Sep 3, 2008)

*Sent*

E-mail on it's way! If I got paid by the hour writing that thing, I could go buy a new release!


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

sent my resume in yesterday


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

To those who had email problems,I had no problem getting mine to go through a few days ago,and I recieved an email back from them soon afterwards saying they'ld be getting back to me soon.

I've used a few of thier products and all have worked well.
I hope to be able to try more,and help test new stuff too!

I don't have a formal resume,but I outlined what my shooting experiences have been,and where I usually shoot,and that seemed to be sufficient.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

the email went through for me no problem. got a response saying i need to fill out their application and he sent me the app. :wink:


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

Mail box is full


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

Email sent.....mine went through.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Like the limbjax... shoot them for more than a year now, no problems. Much better than the Hoyt ones..

Email sent, got an error about the full emailbox.
But there was a response with attached form to fill in.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Hope mine went thru. Have not recieved a response yet. But I did just send it yesterday. Love their products anyway.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Got mine to go through. They contacted me and their mailbox is swamped from all of the great shooters applying. If it does not go through give it a little time and try again.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

email sent!!!


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

application sent back :darkbeer:


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Email Sent.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Waiting to hear back


----------



## BOWJAX (Jul 28, 2004)

*Thank-you*

Thank-you for all the Resume's and Applications! You guys are awesome!

We'll be hiring a whole lot of staff shooters, you guys are great!

We're going to have to stop accepting applications tomorrow.
Hurry and get yours in if you were still thinking of submitting one.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

mdewitt71 said:


> Awesome products to support right here. :darkbeer:
> If I actually shot competitions or had a current "resume", I would be all too happy to support BowJax.
> Good luck and I wish the selected shooters the best.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Staff Shooter*

Email sent


----------



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Bowjax*

Sent you a PM.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

email sent


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

BOWJAX said:


> Thank-you for all the Resume's and Applications! You guys are awesome!
> 
> We'll be hiring a whole lot of staff shooters, you guys are great!
> 
> ...


sent my app back in but i couldn't sign it...typed it in. i don't have a scanner.:wink:


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

email sent


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I recieved acceptance email yesterday!
Thanks for the oppertunity to be a staff shooter!
I'll get my list together of what I need!

Mark


----------



## mudbug_4 (Jul 11, 2006)

*en route*

e-mail sent


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Bowjax*

I was checking my emails this morning and 8:22 pm last night, I recieved my acceptance email from them. I am honored to have the oppertunity to be a staff shooter for such a great company. Again, Thank You.
Christopher


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbs_up what a great opportunity to shoot for another fantastic company and product. thank you! :wink:


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for a great opportunity to promote a great product!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

e-mail sent:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

E-Mail Sent!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

If I got a E-mail saying Thank you for inquiring in the Shooter Program do I still have a chance for Acceptence?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I haven't heard anything yet. :embara:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Thank you!!*

I received my acceptance E-mail on Oct. 3rd and am honored to be a part of the team!! 

The Bowjax line is the best in the business and it will be a pleasure to help spread the word about products that can make anyones bow better!!! 

Thanks again and God bless, Todd


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

I sent back my acceptance letter thanks for the opportunity to be a staff shooter for Bowjax.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

MOHAChase said:


> when will u decide staff shooters?
> what do the staff shooters get?


I think this should have read "What do staff shooters GET TO DO for Bowjax; not WHAT CAN YOU DO FOR ME." :wink:

Seems like an awesome product....sucks I missed the cutoff. :sad:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

My thoughts exactly!! It's our job to help get the products out there to people who maybe haven't had a chance to see or shoot them! It's our job to know the product range and what each product does! It's a great opportunity for the staff shooters and we must remember, we work for Bowjax!! Thanks again for the opportunity!!




LookMa-NoHands! said:


> I think this should have read "What do staff shooters GET TO DO for Bowjax; not WHAT CAN YOU DO FOR ME." :wink:
> 
> Seems like an awesome product....sucks I missed the cutoff. :sad:


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*email*

email sent. look foward to hearing from you :rockhard:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'm assuming that since I haven't heard anything, that I was not accepted. Congrats to all that made it on the staff!


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Staff shooters*

I'm in.Got my email tellimg me i made it.Sounds great.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

congrats to all the new staff shooters


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats to all who got picked. I guess that I didn't Oh well I gotta go buy some limbsaver stuff to replace my Bow Jax accs-just kidding


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Dierte said:


> . I guess that I didn't Oh well I gotta go buy some limbsaver stuff to replace my Bow Jax accs-just kidding


LOL, They didnt like me either :embara:


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

havent heard anything either H&M bowsting,forge bow co,aftershock archery staff shooter[/COLOR]


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Another one of the rejected here.:embara:


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Well seeing that this is my first time as a staff shooter,and not really knowing what to expect,or what is expected of me,I have found the BowJax people to be very imformative,and easy to work with!

I agree with the posts above,about "We work for BowJax" so we have to EARN thier support,by supporting them! Just like any other job.Just in this one we reap the benefits in different ways than at a 9to5! We get to see our sport,and the equiptment that we use,constantly improved,and evolve!Without new innovations and improvements to old ones,we'll soon get bored,and things would get stale!
BowJax is helping us along those lines,to bring out new and improved items to help make our sport better,and therefore more fun!

I hope to have a long relationship with BowJax!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I couldn't open the appl. file...can someone copy and paste it for me?

[email protected]


----------



## AUeagles (Jan 7, 2008)

resume sent


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I got it! Finally.

Thanks guys! :wink:


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

Got my acceptance letter today. THANKS BOWJAX for a GREAT OPPORTUNITY.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

I recieved my acceptance letter today! Thank You,


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Got my email today. I'm very excited about working for another GREAT company


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi, 
I guess I wasn't picked either. Thanks anyway you guys still make great products.
Jon


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Hey Mitch way to go!!*

Hey Mitch way to go!!

Got my email too.

Kyle


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Got mine a few days back! Hope to get to know my fellow staff shooters! 

Jake


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Hopefully, I'm still in time. Email sent........


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

BOWJAX said:


> Thank-you for all the Resume's and Applications! You guys are awesome!
> 
> We'll be hiring a whole lot of staff shooters, you guys are great!
> 
> ...


This was their message posted on Oct. 5th.


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

Glad to be on board!!! Thanks and look forward to 2009!


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank You Bow Jax!!!!! Awesome product, Great People!!!!!


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Hey Mitch way to go!!
> 
> Got my email too.
> 
> Kyle


It just don't get any better. I'm really excited about this coming year. Great companies and great products.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

A quick before work bump to the top with a couple of pictures of my Hunting setup with my new BowJax products installed!


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Great product, great customer service and a company always looking for ways to improve and grow. Proud to represent a company like this.

I'm glad to see Bowjax products on a lot of new bow coming from the factory.

thenson


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

are they done picking already got my resume in and have not heard anything yet just wondering if they are done choosing or not 

Thanks


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

A few pics of the Bowjax products installed!!


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

a bump for a great company i have been shooting with them for about 4 months now and i won't go back to anything else!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

I went home yesterday and all my new Bowjax equipment was there I will post some pictures on monday they look really good.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> are they done picking already got my resume in and have not heard anything yet just wondering if they are done choosing or not
> 
> Thanks


Your not the only one wondering. I have yet to hear a decision as well. :noidea: I would hope they will let us know one way or the other.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

My Bowjax gear arrived yesterday as well. Working on getting it installed. Pics to follow. I hope I take care of them as well as they have me so far.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt for a great company with some awesome products


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

DeeS said:


> Your not the only one wondering. I have yet to hear a decision as well. :noidea: I would hope they will let us know one way or the other.


Me too......:embara:


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

got mine today. if i get time this weekend i'll get them installed and post pics.:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I got my notice today! Thank you for the wonderful opportunity to join up with your team........will do all I can to promote the product to the best of my ability.

Dee


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

DeeS said:


> I got my notice today! Thank you for the wonderful opportunity to join up with your team........will do all I can to promote the product to the best of my ability.
> 
> Dee


awwww congrats Dee!:thumbs_up 
they made the right choice with you hun:wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> awwww congrats Dee!:thumbs_up
> they made the right choice with you hun:wink:


Why thank you CIH.....:hug: I just do what I can to promote the products and company in the best way possible. 

Congrats to you as well.......they made a great choice there too!


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

TTT:wink:


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Ordered my stuff last Wednesday and got it Saturday. That is fast!!!! Got my Prestige hunting bow all set up and it is so quiet I can only hear my release when it goes. I will be setting up some target bows next. Great products and they do work.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I havn't heard anything yet. Are they finished choosing the Pro-Staff?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Way to go DeeS!!!! Glad to see you made it!!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> Way to go DeeS!!!! Glad to see you made it!!!!


Thank you Shanna.  I can't wait to order some things.......altho, the Firecat has Bowjax on it already! Have to get some more tho! :wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Dee....Try the Riserjax!!! They are awesome!!! The S4 with the shoot-thru has a bit of vibration at the shot but with the Riserjax, completely gone!!! They do work!!! And Congrats!!!



DeeS said:


> Thank you Shanna.  I can't wait to order some things.......altho, the Firecat has Bowjax on it already! Have to get some more tho! :wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Dee....Try the Riserjax!!! They are awesome!!! The S4 with the shoot-thru has a bit of vibration at the shot but with the Riserjax, completely gone!!! They do work!!! And Congrats!!!


Thank you! Will the Riserjax work on my Firecat?? Altho, there really isn't much if any vibration with it.  I love my Martin!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Here's my bow all Jaxed up.


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

bowjax has asked me to start a thread in the general section. feel free to post up the new additions to your bows....here's the link:wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=773984


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well if I actually shot more than 2 or 3 tournaments a year anymore I would apply...But since I dont shoot much anymore I'll just say that you guys make some great stuff.
Now if you need a VERY good looking bowhunter on your staff I can still send you an email.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree! The Firecat is very quiet but because of the way they mount (everything that touches the bow is the proprietary Bowjax material), they remove ANY remaining vibration in the riser at the shot! They will mount through the holes (or cut-outs) in the Firecat riser!! They definitely work!! 




DeeS said:


> Thank you! Will the Riserjax work on my Firecat?? Altho, there really isn't much if any vibration with it.  I love my Martin!


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

e-email sent.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I was told it was 18 years old and up only... but Jake Brock made it and hes the same age as me


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am guessing all the selections have been made. Congrats to all that made it!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I agree! The Firecat is very quiet but because of the way they mount (everything that touches the bow is the proprietary Bowjax material), they remove ANY remaining vibration in the riser at the shot! They will mount through the holes (or cut-outs) in the Firecat riser!! They definitely work!!


I may have to order some then.  Thanks for the info. :thumb:


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I got my stuff last week but didnt' have my bow with me (it's at hunting camp) I will be putting it all on my General this week and then I will try and get some pic's up of it


----------



## bmiller14 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Email*

Email Sent..Thank You!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I got more pics coming to yall! Those poor deer didnt hear a thing!


----------

